#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-09
<Lobotomo> buenas
<Lobotomo> alguien sabe como hacer para ver un archivo rmvb en kubuntu?
<Johane> Lobotomo, use english
<Lobotomo> sorry, I thought this was ubuntu channel for my city
<Johane> :) no problem
<Lobotomo> I can't see rmvb files neither with kaffeine nor with dragon player
<Lobotomo> what could I do?
<Johane> rmvb is some kind of video/audio?
<Lobotomo> yes
<Johane> i supose you could also try vlc/ mplayer
<Lobotomo> mplayer? smplayer?
<Johane> smplayer is a frontend for mplayer
<Johane> basicly is mplayer with some fancy gui
<Lobotomo> yes , perhaps, but I thought perhaps there was a way to fix the dragon player or kaffeine
<Lobotomo> :) I see
<Lobotomo> so, you would try mplayer
<Johane> mplayer and vlc also
<Lobotomo> and vlc
<Johane> one of them should be abple to play that video file
<Lobotomo> ok , thank you very much for your advise :)
<Lobotomo> I'll try
<Johane> no problem
<Lobotomo> where are you from?
<Johane> if you didn't notice you are on #ubuntu-ro
<Johane> ro is from Romania :)
<Lobotomo> I thought ro was for rosario , my city :)
<Lobotomo> is it Romania?
<Lobotomo> :D I see thank you!!!
<FDCX> Lobotomo: dragon and kaffeine use xine-lib (dragon also goes through phonon+phonon-xine) as backend, so I think this is the one you should fix/upgrade (only, of course, if it does actually support that type of media file/format)
<FDCX> xine can also use ffmpeg libs to decode varrious files (xine-lib has to be compiled with ffmpeg, but I think that's a default option, by now), so, theoretically, mplayer, xine, kaffeine, vlc, and most linux players should be able to play the same types of files (if were compiled properly, and using libs from the same period of time)
<Lobotomo> FDCX: so you recomend me to try to look for an upgrade of xine-lib
<Lobotomo> ?
<FDCX> first, make sure you have/install libxine1-misc-plugins and libxine1-all-plugins
<Lobotomo> libxine1 plugins
<Lobotomo> ok
<Lobotomo> libxine1-all-plugins, that I don't have it installed
<FDCX> Lobotomo: what about libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<Lobotomo> I haven't check that one, but, I tried to install smplayer, and now I can see the rmvb file
<FDCX> Lobotomo: ok, then, to also be able to play it with kaffeine, probably, you need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine1-all-plugins, or to upgrade ffmeg (as mplayer/smplayer shares codecs with ffmpeg)
<Lobotomo> hm?
<Lobotomo> kubuntu-restricted-extras libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine1-all-plugins
<Lobotomo> what is it exactly ffmeg?
<FDCX> ffmpeg (libavcodec) is a audio/video encoding/decoding library - many linux players use it
<FDCX> Lobotomo: http://ffmpeg.org/
<Lobotomo> libxine1-ffmpeg was already installed
<Koragg> salut
<SoulRaven> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-10
<ubuntu-visitor2> salutare
<ubuntu-visitor2> este cineva around?
<DoruHush> UDS mai este pe vreun canal sau s-a terminat?
<Johane> Uds? ce e aia?
<alinrus> ubuntu developers something
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-12
<ubuntu-visitor0> sal
<ubuntu-visitor0> va deranjez cu o intrebare  daca se poate sa imi spuneti va rog daca pot crea un stick bootabil pt a putea buta ubuntu 11.04 si daca acest lucru se poate face cu program normal
<alinrus> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/136274.html
<DoruHush> sper să se răzgândească
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-14
<alinrus> http://9gag.com/gag/119251/
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-15
<LinuxNoob> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-08
<crismblog> `neata
<romica> salut! in Chromium in Yahoo e-mail, Nu mai am butoane de editare. De cateva saptamani. Dar le am in  Firefox.
<crismblog> salutare
<crismblog> cum de canalul de la xubuntu-ro nu este nimeni, nu foloseste nimeni xubuntu
<mufi> hy all
<mufi> are cineva dvd original ubuntu?
<crismblog> ce se mai aude de Kiwi Linux, nu stie nimeni?
<crismblog> ce liniste este pe aici
<Cracknel> crismblog: Jani Monoses se ocupa de proiect
<Cracknel> au mai fost cativa doritori sa preia proiectul
<Cracknel> dar nu am mai auzit nimic
<Cracknel> am vazut ceva tentative de a pune la care o distributie bazata pe Ubuntu si realizata special pentru Romania
<crismblog> stiu cine se ocupa de proiect, dar sunt curios daca o sa mai scoata ceva versiune, si cum este bazat pe ubuntu, am crezut va voi stiti ceva de kiwi
<Cracknel> si am sugerat sa se incerce preluarea Kiwi
<Cracknel> dar nu stiu ce se va intampla
<crismblog> kiwi a fost al doilea linux instalat pe calculator dupa ubuntu
<crismblog> Cracknel daca tin mint bine tu esti seful pe ubuntu romania, nu ti de loc legatura cu Jani
<Cracknel> nu exista sefi
<Cracknel> ca ma ocup de unele lucruri nu inseamna ca sunt superior :)
<crismblog> alt cuvant nu mi-a trecut prin minte, numai "sef"
<crismblog> :)
<Cracknel> activitatea la noi e mai mult pe partea de asistenta si traduceri in ultima vreme
<Cracknel> stii cum e, oamenii vin si pleaca
<crismblog> asta asa este
<Cracknel> daca cineva are timp sa se ocupe de ceva ok, daca nu, poate se va gasi cineva candva
<crismblog> este pacat sa se piarda Kiwi, sa lucrat asa de mult la el
<Cracknel> daca ai timp si crezi ca te descurci, poti prelua proiectul
<Cracknel> nu cred ca te refuza nimeni :)
<crismblog> sincer, chiar as vrea sa ma ocup de el, dar din pacate nu stiu programare(care cred ca trebuie) si multe altele, am multe de invata despre lumea linux
<geox> hy
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-09
<unkn-error> sal
<unkn-error> voi ce CLIENT folositi pt. ftp?
<alinrus> mai foloseste cineva ftp?
<unkn-error> yep
<unkn-error> serverul e in usa si trebuie sa ii pun sus un wordpress, nu am acces ssh la el
<alinrus> atunci da
<alinrus> stiu ca era ceva in gnome ca sa-ti montezi ftp-uri, da nu stiu cum ii zice, n-am mai folosit ftp de vreo 10 ani
<alinrus> vezi daca nu gftp
<unkn-error> thx
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-10
<yo9fah> Good Morning
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-13
<marvin75> buna
<yo9fah> !hi
<Libertiny> yo9fah: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<yo9fah> !bad
<Libertiny> yo9fah: Error: "bad" is not a valid command.
<marvin75> ro?
<Octy> heeeey
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-09
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-10
<crismblog> `neața
<ovidiu-florin> salutare lume
<crismblog> salut
<ovidiu-florin> cum sunteți? ce mai faceți?
<crismblog> eu numai bine, lucrez la o comunitate
<ovidiu-florin> crismblog: ce comunitate?
<crismblog> gentoo-land.org
<Teiubesc> cineva online ?
<crismblog> da
<ovidiu-florin> Teiubesc: suntem mai mulți
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<fdd> mai mulți, Teiubesc.
<fdd> imaginați-vă că virgula ar lipsi.
<crismblog> :)
<Teiubesc> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> mi-am pus ownCloud... iar...
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-11
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-09
<cosmen> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2016-05-09
 * gcosmin neata`
<ubuntu-visitor4> salut
<ubuntu-visitor4> am si eu o problema cu xorg
<ubuntu-visitor4> driverul proprietar ati fglrx nu gaseste nici un ecran 
<ubuntu-visitor4> cand booteaza
#ubuntu-ro 2016-05-12
<tavi> salut
<tavi> am si eu o problema
<tavi> legat de pepperflash
#ubuntu-ro 2016-05-14
<DANFFM> e cineva pe aici?
<DANFFM> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2019-05-12
<b247> salutare, ma poate ajuta cineva cu o setare de port forward pe un laptop Ubuntu 19? Ubuntu este conectat la internet prin wifi WPA2 (upc wifree), IP ul este unul public din clasa /25 si vreau sa fac port forward catre un VBox pe portul 22, ex tot ce vine pe IP public pe portul 2222 catre ip-ul VBox pe portul 22
#ubuntu-ro 2020-05-06
<borntzal> salut
